# Mowing after overseeding



## CPA Nerd (May 8, 2018)

After overseeding an already decent lawn, do you guys let your grass get crazy long before mowing or do you just continue to mow as normal?

On one end, not trampling baby grass seems prudent, so that would mean don't mow.
On the other end, the long grass will potentially smother or block sun from the baby grass.


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

With TTTF I cut mine back to about 2.5" the day of overseeding. This normally shocks the existing grass and slows growth for a week or two and gives the new seedlings a little time to catch up. I typically mow the new grass at 2 weeks anyway. Again, this is for TTTF or PRG which sprouts quickly and gets going. KBG would be a totally different beast.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 23, 2019)

I just did an overseed with PRG, premowed to 2 inches, today is day 19 post sprouting, new PRG is at 2 inches, I was holding off on mowing till about 2.5-3 inches, but I am new at this, so maybe I am good to mow now.


----------



## CPA Nerd (May 8, 2018)

ForsheeMS said:


> With TTTF I cut mine back to about 2.5" the day of overseeding. This normally shocks the existing grass and slows growth for a week or two and gives the new seedlings a little time to catch up. I typically mow the new grass at 2 weeks anyway. Again, this is for TTTF or PRG which sprouts quickly and gets going. KBG would be a totally different beast.


Thanks. I am doing TTTF. I can mow at 2.25 or 2.75 so I think I'll go with 2.75" and not mow for a couple weeks.


----------



## CPA Nerd (May 8, 2018)

Bladerunner said:


> I just did an overseed with PRG, premowed to 2 inches, today is day 19 post sprouting, new PRG is at 2 inches, I was holding off on mowing till about 2.5-3 inches, but I am new at this, so maybe I am good to mow now.


Wow, 19 days post sprouting which must be about 24 days without mowing the existing grass. How long is it?


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 23, 2019)

Haha existing grass pretty long, haven't measured, would guess 4 inches, maybe 5 in spots, I can see it starting to flop over in a couple of spots. New grass underneath coming in just fine, good point about shading. Maybe I will mow tomorrow.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@Bladerunner Check out this link

The first mow should be when the blades are tall enough and you are able to mow it at 1.5" After the first three to four mowings, you can adjust your mower to the permanent mowing height you wish to keep your grass at.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 23, 2019)

Hey thanks @Harts haven't read that one. Been dying to mow, lawn looks so shaggy!


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

:thumbup: get it done!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Ake sure your blades are sharp and avoid watering too much prior to get the soil firm.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Just mowed mine at day 17 with a manual reel mower at 1.25. PRG was getting too tall. Most of KBG stayed under the blade.


----------

